# Why can't I post in this forum?



## Chaska Ñawi

The Cultural Discussions Forum is restricted to members who are already active in other WordReference forums.

Once users have become members, with 30 posts or more to their names, they can post in existing Cultural Discussions threads. New threads cannot be opened.

If you are not yet able to contribute to the forum, we look forward to seeing you later ... when you've had more time to learn about the workings of WordReference in general and Cultura in particular.


El Foro Cultural Discussions es sólo para miembros que ya son activos en otros foros de WordReference.

Los miembros del foro con 30 mensajes o más publicados pueden participar en los hilos ya abiertos en este foro. Nadie puede abrir nuevos hilos.

Si todavía no puedes participar en este foro, esperamos verte pronto por aquí, cuando hayas tenido más tiempo para conocer la forma en que participamos en WordReference y más específicamente en Cultura. 


Le Forum Cultural Discussions est réservé aux inscrits qui sont déjà membres d'autres Forum WordReference. N'y peuvent participer que les membres ayant déjà contribué un minimum de 30 posts et ce, uniquement pour des fils déjà existants.

Dorénavant aucun nouveau fil ne peut être ouvert sur ce Forum.

Au cas où vous n'êtes pas encore autorisé(e) à porter des contributions à ce forum, revenez plus tard. Nous lirons avec plaisr votre future participation une fois le nombre de posts minimum et votre expérience générale du Forum WordReferences seront acquis.


 Il forum _Cultural Discussions_ è riservato agli utenti già attivi in altri forum di WordReference.
Gli utenti con oltre 30 messaggi al loro attivo possono partecipare alle discussioni già aperte in questo forum. Non potrà essere aperta alcuna nuova discussione.

Se non siete ancora autorizzati a contribuire a questo forum, speriamo di vedervi presto, quando avrete avuto il tempo di capire come funziona WordReference in generale e il forum _Cultural Discussions_ in particolare.

---------------------


----------

